# Fugue on a theme by Lady Gaga



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I thought this was a fairly well-made, though very conventional, text-book, Handel type fugue. The pop theme should be a little too repetive, but it kinda works nonetheless.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Better than the original. More intellectual, anyway.


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

I saw this earlier, I liked it. I was surprised by how much "it worked". 

I think this kinda proves Ayn Rand's point that 1. Wagner's melodies aren't that great in themselves (unlike Tchaikovsky's melodies) and 2. the reply from musicians that harmony is where it's at.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

An improvised fugue


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Hopefully this becomes a meme: fugues on popular tunes. I could see it having some impact.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Find the "Mario fugue." 

If that doesn't make you smile, loosen up!


----------

